# how do I line up heat transfer names/numbers on t-shirts?



## sporttees1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well if this wasn't so funny that I did this I believe I would be crying! But I really need some help/ideas.

My first order for tee shirts and I have to put names and numbers on back. I ordered easy print letters from Transfer Express (not really easy) instead of the press and print. They are screen printed onto the paper and i have been cutting them with my paper cutter.

Well I have them all cut out now and there are a few huge problems!! They are not evenly cut...ie some have extra at the top, some have extra at the bottom, etc and when i place them on the shirt to press I won't be able to see through the paper backing to line them up!! 

There are 27 shirts with names that I have to do and now I must figure a way to get them on the shirt evenly with uneven frickin letters!!

My thought is to trim each individual letter again to the bottom so that they will be as close to even as possible, which will take me some time or to put them on a light board (which I will have to buy), line them up, tape them down and then press or IDK what else!! What about spraying a piece of paper (don't know what kind) with a light adhesive, lining up letters, pressing them and pulling off both backings???? Have no idea if this is doable.

Like I said, I am such a newbie that if this wasn't sooo funny I would be crying right now!

I don't have time to reorder press n print letters either so any help would be appreciated!

I hope that I have given you all a giggle on this beautiful Thursday! 

Please reply and rescue my dumb butt! 

Live and learn....I'm sure I will make plenty of mistakes, but as long as I can keep laughing I'll get through it......at least I hope so.

Thanks!
Libby


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Libby, while you're waiting for answers in this thread, check out the tips and pictures posted here that could help you: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t74992.html


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm sure that Transfer Express can help you out. They have excellent customer service.


----------



## wjmurray (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright, I've used the easy print numbers and letters and understand the frustration and confusion. 

If you got the same thing I got, you have a sheet with a lot of letters on it and the numbers are individual with a paper backing. If that is the case this is what you need to do.

The numbers should all be even on the bottoms and tops and you can set those down square and be fine. The letters themselves need to be peeled off and place on the shirt to spell out the name. Do not even try to cut the letters and leave them on the paper, you will want to shoot yourself by the end of the day. They are made to peel and place and then set with the press. Peel them use a straight edge to keep them in line, carefully remove the straight edge then go to the next step.

One thing you need to have for this process, if you don't already have it, is a Teflon sheet. you really should have 2, one for under the shirt and one to set on top of the letters once they are in place. This is another bug when using the easy press letters - you need to place the teflon sheet on them very carefully as the letters WILL move and then you get to replace them. 

The last bit of advice is this, after you finish this order, use the $$ and goto ebay and purchase a vinyl cutter from us cutter. Then go to TwillUSA and order quik cut sports film (or a similar product, I use them because I do a lot of jerseys and like the material). The cutter will pay for itself in no time in both time saved, ease of placement, etc. With the cutter, you will cut the name, not individual letters, and it will have a nice clear backing after you weed it. You will also cut the numbers together and doing this will make your life much easier. 

As you are learning, the easy print letters are a PITA. I never had great luck with them and they may peel after washing. You won't have that problem with quality vinyl that you cut yourself and won't have the alignment problems. 

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## sporttees1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks so much and yes it did help. I
am such an idiot though cuz I didn't know those stupid letters peeled off the darn sheet can u say moron????

I definitely want to get a vinyl cutter but I have been trying to figure which one to purchase. I would like to be able to do window decals etc and it sea the majority of peeps are using the Roland gx24 and I don't know if I should start there or somewhere else!

I will most definitely check ur reccommendations!

Don't tell anyone wut an idiot I am =). Hahahahaha!

Thanks again!


----------



## sporttees1 (Oct 21, 2009)

So I just wanted to comment that after peeling those flimsy little letters off and trying to work with them I found a better solution.

I took a piece of athletic tape sticky side up, laid out the letters on the tape with the backing still on; got it all lined up on the tape and then took my letters stuck to the tape, flipped them over and pressed them on the shirt!

It worked great and I didn't have to worry about the letters moving around!

I guess when I was handed lemons today I made myself a glass of lemonade!


----------

